# Trovoada Alcochete 18-04-11



## JoãoPT (19 Abr 2011 às 21:25)

Deixo aqui um pequeno contributo do que foi a grande trovoada, infelizmente a qualidade não é a melhor e não tive hipótese de apanhar mais nada..


----------



## Geiras (19 Abr 2011 às 21:29)

Bom registo


----------



## Veterano (19 Abr 2011 às 21:41)

Bem apanhado aquele relâmpago, João, parabéns.


----------

